# How To Improve Your Writing (extended edition) - FREE TODAY



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

How to Improve Your Writing: The Art of Creating Professional Fiction (extended edition)

"Far too many would-be writers greet a problem with a weary groan and then give up. What I'm offering is a complete, holistic approach to writing that will see your work improve and hopefully become a little easier too. And I am throwing in a good handful of small techniques, little tricks, and other food for thought."

Are you struggling to find your own voice as a writer? Or maybe you're producing work, but few people are interested?

Learn the different ways you can suspend your audience's disbelief. Discover techniques such as putting 'markers' in a reader's mind, and how to put the influences round you to good use. Find out about pitfalls like the 'false start' to a story. Should you have a go at copying your favorite authors? Why ought you listen to your inner voice, and what exactly does that mean?

This book explains how the process of writing really works and helps you find your own way through it, with pages of analysis and serious advice, all gleaned from decades of professional experience and with examples from the best fiction of Stephen King and Susan Hill.

This extended 2nd edition includes the new chapters HOW TO DEFEAT SELF DOUBT and FIVE SURE WAYS TO HELP YOUR FICTION SELL.

HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR WRITING IS ALSO AVAILABLE AS A PAPERBACK.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards was born in Greenford, West London. He began writing professionally at the age of twenty-one, and has since sold fiction to most major genre magazines including Weird Tales, Black Static, Isaac Asimov's SF Magazine, The Magazine of Fantasy & Science Fiction, and Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine. His short fiction has also appeared in numerous anthologies. His first novel - The Harvest Bride - was shortlisted for the HWA Bram Award for Best First Novel and his 2007 collection Going Back made the shortlist for the British Fantasy Award. Other novels have featured his crime and detective fiction, ghost fiction, and a series of supernatural thrillers. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited.

_"A master of the art" _-- Black Static magazine.

_"Whether his story is set in a modern Canadian city or a remote location in Africa, you'll see not only the sights and sounds, but also smell and taste the air. In short, you'll be transported. Tony Richards always gets it right; whenever he's writing about a place he's convincing. And that's what we call a writer's writer"_ -- editor and publisher John Pelan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This ebook is on promotional sale for the time being. Take advantage now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The same applies to many of my novels and longer collections on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still in place, in fact. Full-length novels and long collections for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Merry Xmas to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on my self-published eBooks is still on this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over now, but books like this are still available at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my self-published eBooks are on 99c offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this short but informative book on the subject of writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is absolutely FREE  for a couple of days on Kindle. There'll be more about it on my Facebook page later today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's got a great first review on Amazon.uk


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Advice based on 4 decades of professional writing experience.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've now a blog up on the subject. Check it out:

https://richardswritingadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now this book is FREE today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment. Supernatural, sf, fantasy ... even crime fiction. Check out the full list (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's also advice on how to write those books ... right here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get some FREE advice on writing this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free, but this book is available for a great price on Kindle, and there's a p/b version too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes, you can get a copy FREE again, but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's no longer free, but available for a good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this extended edition is now Free again on Kindle for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is on Sale for a limited time only.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this writing handbook is Free this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yes again, it's available FREE for a second weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to pick up this extremely helpful book (according to its first review) for Free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get this book Free today and read it in the New Year.


----------

